# Anyone know of a Cycling Club near Sandhurst, Berkshire?



## AlanManley (25 Aug 2015)

I am looking for the above if anyone has any idea of one in the area?


----------



## Citius (25 Aug 2015)

Farnborough & Camberley CC probably the nearest, or VC Meudon..


----------

